# Spin Wings or Kurly Vanes?



## spangler (Feb 2, 2007)

Kurly vanes are prettier.

I've used them both, they both perform well.


----------



## fader (May 17, 2010)

I like the tape that comes with the spin wings better. And I had problems with the day-glo orange Kurlys - the orange finish on the vanes would actually come off onto the tape. The vane would inevitably fall off once that happened. A shame cause I could see those day-glo vanes for miles.


----------



## hwjchan (Oct 24, 2011)

I've heard Kurly vanes have a significantly higher tendency to break because they're more brittle.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Neither. Elivanes.


----------



## John Hall (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I have the day-glow orange Kurlys too... and there are a few small spots where the finish is gone. They do seem like they'd be easier to see for field. I also have the white Spin Wing Elites... and yes they seem more flexible.


----------



## Alec Potts (Jun 13, 2012)

Kurly vanes are the worst vanes i have ever used, mine fell of within a week. Spin wings will last for ages if done correctly, especially if you use the elites as opposed to the originals.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

the Elivanes are much harder for me to put on the arrows than fletching with spin wings, but they are strong and durable and have little tabs for putting the tape. I like them as much as the Spin wings though for shooting. Now if i could get the Elivanes in yellow like the spin wings, id shoot them more. 


Chris


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Using Kurly Vanes now and they just keep falling off....going to try Eli's next or go back to Spin Wings...


----------



## spangler (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm surprised to hear of problems with Kurly vanes. I used them for me, my wife and one of my kids for about 3 years with zero problems at all. I even fletched half my dozen with Kurly and half with spins to see if there was a difference. They both grouped well and about the same place at 70M (Kurly vane group was about 3" higher) Those results were over a thousand or so arrows and were pretty consistent and when I was shooting 300ish at 70M with recurve.

I never had a problem with them sticking, and also never had a problem with durability. 

I am a small sample set I realize, but I wouldn't hesitate to shoot them again.


----------



## tomah (Aug 15, 2011)

eli's and gas pro's are nicee


----------



## massman (Jun 21, 2004)

I've recently started to fletch some McKenny II's with Eli Vanes. I took a series of pictures as I do it a little differently than the instructions. I have a home made fixture I use to install the doublestick tape to the vane. Not the shaft. Hopefully this evening or next I'll be able to download the pictures and generate a topic.


Regards,

Tom


----------



## John Hall (Jan 10, 2013)

Fletched four Carbon Ones with orange Kurlys... shot for about an hour... one came off. Looks like the orange paint sticks to the sticky tape but the vane comes off. I re-fletched that arrow with a spin wing... we'll see if it does any better.
Which Elivane are you using? LAS has P2 and P3.

John


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

Being a feather guy I do see the advantage of spin wings outdoors. May try some in the spring and have been researching the various brands. I also found info somewhere on the web, information regarding durability based on lh/rh spin with which side of the bow you stand on. Since I shoot lefty which to buy rh/lh spin?

I believe the info was based on their ability to start spinning before passing the riser tearing them up.


----------



## icehaven (Nov 30, 2010)

chrstphr said:


> the Elivanes are much harder for me to put on the arrows than fletching with spin wings, but they are strong and durable and have little tabs for putting the tape. I like them as much as the Spin wings though for shooting. Now if i could get the Elivanes in yellow like the spin wings, id shoot them more.
> 
> 
> Chris


Lancaster sells yellow P2's and P3's


----------



## John Hall (Jan 10, 2013)

Fletched four Carbon Ones with orange Kurlys... shot for about an hour... one came off. Looks like the orange paint sticks to the sticky tape but the vane comes off. I re-fletched that arrow with a spin wing... we'll see if it does any better.
Which Elivane are you using? LAS has P2 and P3.

John


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

icehaven said:


> Lancaster sells yellow P2's and P3's


Yeah, but they are see thru. Not solid. i have them in red. They dont stand out much on the target. 


Chris


----------



## kshet26 (Dec 20, 2010)

From experience, due to their transparency, the yellow Eli's look like urine. You can't find them on the target or in grass.


----------



## massman (Jun 21, 2004)

Sorry I didn't have the time last night to add pic & write about installing these types of vanes. So...

I always had a heck of a time installing the tape on the shaft and then the vane onto the tape. SO for years now I've been using a simple fixture. It consists of a block of wood (my current one is using a piece of AZEK decking --bottom smooth side), two paper clips and two sheet metal screws. The screws hold down the two paper clips at one end. The clips are arranged so that the other rounded end holds down the vane. They are arranged so that when both clips are holding down the vane you can apply the double stick tape to the vane. I do this under a bright light. You can get the tape almost perfectly aligned with the vane. Trim off the excess and you have a vane ready to apply to the shaft.

Tom


----------



## Lcoursey (Jun 26, 2011)

I wanted to try the spin vanes for my formula, so I got on lancaster and bought the "Range-O-Matic Spin-Wing Vanes". After taking all the time fletching up six of them and doing a good looking job too I took them down to the range and shot them. One cracked in half, two were tore off of 2 arrows, and another arrow had one tore off of it. I was sure to set the indicator on the knock to the cock fletch. I have no clue why they did that. I didn't wait a great deal of time, I have no clue how to put them on other than reading the instructions. No one at the shop shoots those vanes. I'd like to try them again if I did something wrong, any input would be greatly appreciated. For now I use gateway 3 inch feathers, I like the colors they have and I have always loved shooting feathers. I shoot the razors on my alpha and they do great. I think I'm going to go to 3 with the pro-comp though and I already use them for my indoor arrows which I will have my alpha retired to by then. I love feathers and I have always had a tight group with any style I've shot and have never had issues with them coming off. I use pineridge, although I think it pineridge goes bad after a while. I had a hell of a time getting them to adhere last night. 2 min a feather. Give tips on the spins please if you know any that would help me out though. 

Lance


----------



## icehaven (Nov 30, 2010)

To Lcoursey

spin wings are naturally fragile. Tuning will help dramatically. Make sure you tune as soon as you put them on so that they're not banging against the riser. I wouldn't recommend spin wings if your arrows are too weak or stiff for your bow.

The double sided tape that comes with them is pretty strong, and i use the same tape when i put Eli Vanes on my arrows. If you're unable to tune well enough to keep the spin wings on, you can switch to a more durable fletching such as Eli Vanes or Gas Pro Vanes.


----------



## Lcoursey (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks, much appreciated.

Lance


----------



## julle (Mar 1, 2009)

icehaven said:


> If you're unable to tune well enough to keep the spin wings on, you can switch to a more durable fletching such as Eli Vanes or Gas Pro Vanes.


Or if you're grouping in the center of the target and fletchings hit each other ;-) My spinwings were always clearing the rest and riser, but still they wrinkeld and teared.


----------



## gma (Aug 22, 2012)

I agree with Icehaven - you have to have NO clearance issues or you with have problems trashing spinwings (possibly the other vanes mentioned here too - I haven't used any).

I thought I had good clearance until I switched to spinwings - then one out of about 50 arrows would have the "down" fletch mangled a bit. I later discovered I was having the exact same clearance issues shown in the first post in this thread:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1926684&highlight=high+speed

...my nocks were coming around and sometimes clipping the rest and even the plunger button.


----------



## John Hall (Jan 10, 2013)

I just finished shooting my first field tournament this weekend using only three arrows, Easton Carbon One's fletched with spin wings. It was an International Round tourney (3 arrows, 20 targets x 3 rounds = 180 shots). The spin wings held up great and I was super happy with the way my arrows were flying, especially over the longer distances (65 yards). I didn't have to replace a single one although I did bring extra wings and tape just in case. So far I've found that they get torn/wrinkled, etc. only when the arrow grazes something (ground, branch, target edge, etc.) or is is hit by another arrow. I guess that could be a frequent occurrence if you're like julle and shooting nice tight groups! I have not had the pleasure of that problem too much yet.  I will be using 4" feathers with X7's for an upcoming indoor tournament and they seem to do better over short distances (for me). I see that Brady Ellison uses spin wings indoors... but hey, some of us need more drag to straighten things out quicker over 18m... that would be me.

I don't know if it makes any difference in durability, but I do use the Beiter Tri Liner and Wing Holder to make sure they are installed in the proper position and angle. It seemed tedious at first but now that I've done a couple dozen and some repairs, I actually enjoy doing it... put on some acoustic guitar finger picking music and do my spin wings... Zen. I'm loving archery.

John


----------



## Lcoursey (Jun 26, 2011)

I know I wasn't hitting my vanes with other arrows. I shot them once at a 5 spot at 20. I'm sure I was hitting my plunder and or rest, but I made sure to line the cock feather out, maybe I didn't do it right still. Still I was very disappointed after spending all that time putting them on. If anyone would enlighten be on how and/or where to order these Gas Pro vanes. Lancaster has none, and I know of no other trustworthy sites to order from. 

Lance


----------



## icehaven (Nov 30, 2010)

Lcoursey said:


> I know I wasn't hitting my vanes with other arrows. I shot them once at a 5 spot at 20. I'm sure I was hitting my plunder and or rest, but I made sure to line the cock feather out, maybe I didn't do it right still. Still I was very disappointed after spending all that time putting them on. If anyone would enlighten be on how and/or where to order these Gas Pro vanes. Lancaster has none, and I know of no other trustworthy sites to order from.
> 
> Lance


Lancaster has Eli Vanes, which is what I buy (i use P3). you can get Gas Pro vanes from Quicks Archery in the U.K.


----------



## Archery Ang (Apr 24, 2006)

I am intrigued by the Elivanes. Might have to get some to go with my new dozen arrows I will need in the near future.


----------



## John Hall (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm going to fletch up a few X7's with the Bohning Impulse vanes and see how they compare to my 4" feathers for 18m indoor.

http://www.bohning.com/store/impulse-recurve-vanes-en.html

John


----------

